# Machida: Before/After Muscle Gain Pics.



## Ming Fu (May 10, 2010)

Lyoto STRONG!LYOTO SMASH!


Still think/rooting Bones wins :fight02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

other then the lighting being alot better in the right pic (to show cuts) i dont see much of a difference.


----------



## Ming Fu (May 10, 2010)

Supposedly he gained 20 pounds of muscle :dunno:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

You can see it in his neck. Easily could have gained 20lbs in muscle overall.


----------



## z-iron (Jan 13, 2007)

Awesome pics. Great size. Look thick. Solid. Tight. Keep us all posted on your continued progress with any new progress pics or vid clips. Show us what you got man. Wanna see how freakin' huge, solid, thick and tight you can get. Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

z-iron said:


> Awesome pics. Great size. Look thick. Solid. Tight. Keep us all posted on your continued progress with any new progress pics or vid clips. Show us what you got man. Wanna see how freakin' huge, solid, thick and tight you can get. Thanks for the motivation.


lol... ur kidding right.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> lol... ur kidding right.


LOL! you unaware bro?

Edit: and really it just looks like lighting, he got more tanned and gained maybe between 5-10lbs. Everyone always sais they gained way more than they actually did but it's mostly water/carbing up for the muscle building. Then come cut time it's not really as much as they thought.


----------



## z-iron (Jan 13, 2007)

TheGreg said:


> LOL! you unaware bro?
> 
> Edit: and really it just looks like lighting, he got more tanned and gained maybe between 5-10lbs. Everyone always sais they gained way more than they actually did but it's mostly water/carbing up for the muscle building. Then come cut time it's not really as much as they thought.


so unaware


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

z-iron said:


> so unaware


It's just a copy pasta usually posted on bodybuilding.com misc forum... and other sites liek 4chan redit etc...


----------



## z-iron (Jan 13, 2007)

TheGreg said:


> It's just a copy pasta usually posted on bodybuilding.com misc forum... and other sites liek 4chan redit etc...


bb.com misc all day err day, those other sites are on dat phaggy time
even got the misc t-shirt u mirin?
yeah i know u mirin


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

He looks identical minus the lighting.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

z-iron said:


> bb.com misc all day err day, those other sites are on dat phaggy time
> even got the misc t-shirt u mirin?
> yeah i know u mirin



ahahahahhaa same here brah


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

No way in hell is that 22 pounds of muscle like some sites are saying. He looks more tanned, and more ripped. Maybe a bit bigger, so I'd say 5 pounds of muscle 10 being absolute max. I mean damn Overeem put on like 30 pounds of muscle when he moved to HW over years and years, no way in hell Machida has put on 22.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't see any difference either, just tan/lighting.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Roids, obviously. :dunno:

Obviously Lyoto has gotton a lot... thicker since his first fights in the UFC. Anyone can see that. Actually I think he was faster back then but that could just be my selective memory. Doesn't look like 20lbs of pure muscle though.


----------



## UG=newSherdog (Dec 4, 2011)

This is a joke thread right? All i see is a stunning new tan lol.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Machida and Soares have stated that the whole 22lb thing was a big exaggeration, he packed on a good 15lb at the start of camp and then lost weight naturally by training. Come yesterday, he didn't need to cut and weighed in at 204.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Im not seeing it.

In fact i think his stomach used to be more ripped back in the day. He has a ridiculous tan and great lighting and his abs look the same in earlier pictures were he was paler and the lighting wasnt flattering. So i think if he had the tan/lighting in the earlier pics, his abs would look shredded.

I think UFC 104 he might be looking the heaviest.



Lyoto Machida 

*UFC 140*




















*UFC 123*



















*UFC 113*




















*UFC 104*










*
UFC 98*










*UFC 94*



















*UFC 70
*










*UFC 67*


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree - he looks hella sexy 

Not alot of extra muscle though, nothing significant

BTW SideWays mate, would you mind putting some spoiler-tags on those images? They make the page like 7,8 miles long


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> I agree - he looks hella sexy
> 
> Not alot of extra muscle though, nothing significant
> 
> BTW SideWays mate, would you mind putting some spoiler-tags on those images? They make the page like 7,8 miles long


Use your mod powers you slacker!! :thumb02:

He could have 5 pounds less muscle, or 5 pounds more, or be exactly the same. There is no significant difference at all.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

K R Y said:


> Use your mod powers you slacker!! :thumb02:
> 
> He could have 5 pounds less muscle, or 5 pounds more, or be exactly the same. There is no significant difference at all.


I was going to - just wanted to give him the opportunity to do it himself first 

Then you came along, you and your arrogance


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> I was going to - just wanted to give him the opportunity to do it himself first
> 
> Then you came along, you and your arrogance


Impatience*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Budhisten said:


> I agree - he looks hella sexy
> 
> Not alot of extra muscle though, nothing significant
> 
> BTW SideWays mate, would you mind putting some spoiler-tags on those images? They make the page like 7,8 miles long


Sorry i didnt see your post bud or i would have done it right away.

The reason i didnt do it from the start though is because alot of people might not click the "spoiler" button but if you are interested in this thread then my pictures are probably the biggest contribution this thread got. Plus none of the pictures were that wide so it just made the thread a bit longer.

That said... if i saw your post i still would have put tags before i even finished reading


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Sorry i didnt see your post bud or i would have done it right away.
> 
> The reason i didnt do it from the start though is because alot of people might not click the "spoiler" button but if you are interested in this thread then my pictures are probably the biggest contribution this thread got. Plus none of the pictures were that wide so it just made the thread a bit longer.
> 
> That said... if i saw your post i still would have put tags before i even finished reading


Thanks mate 

Just put a bolded headline above the tags, so people know what's in there


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

What's the difference... He's still going to lose. Most likely in a violent fashion. Whoppee-do...


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Man, if I was a girl, I'd be all over Machida and Shogun

me? I have the boobs of a 12 yo girl, all while being a 33yo guy. shameful


----------



## Tommo565 (Dec 13, 2008)

He's definitely bigger but you can't really tell properly without seeing his legs.

His upper back is wider and whilst his arms aren't bigger, if he's gone about his strength training program the right way they shouldn't have grown anyway. Unless he's been doing bicep curls which have little/no athletic value.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

z-iron said:


> Awesome pics. Great size. Look thick. Solid. Tight. Keep us all posted on your continued progress with any new progress pics or vid clips. Show us what you got man. Wanna see how freakin' huge, solid, thick and tight you can get. Thanks for the motivation.


I'm gonna type this as sober as possible....


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd say his shoulders and lats appear to have put on some size, and his arms may be a tad bigger, but nothing significant.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> I don't see any difference either, just tan/lighting.



Yep, Pretty sure he he is around 205lbs in both pictures...:confused05:


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Look at the width of the chest. There is something extra there, but it is not 20 lbs of muscle, which would be almost impossible for a guy like Machida to add.


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> other then the lighting being alot better in the right pic (to show cuts) i dont see much of a difference.


This is exactly what I was thinking :confused02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I mean...he looks a LITTLE bigger but not really.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I really don't see that much of a difference between the photos. It does look like he's flexing harder in the right photo though.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Honestly, it looks to me like he just has a lower body fat%


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

his shoulders are slightly larger and he has slightly less body fat.


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

The April Machida photo has some fairly high highlights. I attempted to tone them down with the limited data from the JPEG file. I am not sure how pronounced the difference may be, but this is the end result. 

I don't see a large difference between Machida's before and after physique.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't see any change worth mentioning.

Now Frank Mir on the other hand....


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah seams just like lighting


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ming Fu said:


> Lyoto STRONG!LYOTO SMASH!
> 
> 
> Still think/rooting Bones wins :fight02:


Same physique imo w/ different lighting and tan.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Haven't read many posts but all I see is just a tanned body. Tanning pronounces the definition you have, thats why all these body builders have super tanned bodies, not to mention wrestlers(wwe) too.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

20 lbs of muscle....??? Where is that BS from? He looks the same.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Machida added at least 10 pounds of muscle for this fight, he looked much more solid. He was probably working on his core and legs much more than his upper body.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Lmao, I'm not the only Miscer on MMAForum? Nice!


----------

